# Moisture in gas valve



## nwomatt (Jan 21, 2013)

Brand new ruud 90000 converted to propane. -30 outside started shutting down right after burners light. Tap valve and it goes. Took out red spring and blew in hole thinking maybe a chunk of crap in there. To my surprise there was moisture in there. Put it back together seems to be working for now. I have a concentric vent and intake comes in right above gas pipe. I piped in on that side due to positioning reasons. Was wondering if cold air from outside hitting warm gas pipe would cause this problem. I have now blocked off intake air and just going to see what happens. Anyone run into this b4??


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 24, 2013)

do you have a drip leg installed in your gas line?
its been an issue before- thats why its code


----------



## nwomatt (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes drip leg is installed. Seems to be running alright now but the -30 weather has gone also.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 28, 2013)

gas companies can add methanol to the tank to help dry out residual moisture, might be worth looking into if your troubles persist....


----------



## nwomatt (Jan 29, 2013)

The tank is new too and when the guys filled it they purged it with methanol. Maybe the line between the tank and house "200' " had some moisture in it.


----------



## nwomatt (Feb 2, 2013)

Here we go again. -30 and furnace isn't firing until 2nd or 3rd try. Only when it's super cold. Thought it might be propane issue but why when I rap on the valve or gas line at furnace it takes off. I guess I'll try a new valve next.


----------

